# Noble Apiaries



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience they would like to share with queens from Noble Apiaries out of Dixon, CA?


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

Nobody has dealt with them?

their website 

www.queenbeesforsale.com


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Never dealt with them, but it does look like they get their stock from Glenn Apiaries, so that's a good start.


----------



## LET (May 24, 2005)

I've not dealt with them but did spend a few minutes on the phone with them. Nice people, very helpful. (They're 30 minutes from my home.) Prices seem to be in line with others.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Noble Apiaries,

Got 300-400 queens from Phil last year, good queens.

Keith


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I'm getting a big order of package bees from him, everything is great so far (service, price, etc.), but I'll let you know what I find after I experience them.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Yes, 
Phil & his brother are great. Had one of their yellow russian hybred queens last 3 years.


----------

